# Support group around Lafayette, La. area



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello everyone!! If I could round up enough of you all in this area of the woods, I have a place that we could all meet. So far, I'm the only one!! I know that there is at least one more person on the bb that is from around this area, I can't remember your bb name, but please if you read this, let me know!!!!







Best of health,Brandi


----------

